# ok, how much poop is too much poop?



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

I've noticed my boys poop ALOT. At first I thought it was fear poops because they were new. Now its been quite a few months and they are still poop machines. I clean it up at least every other day other wise there are about 60-70 raisins all over the cage. Within two days O_O between 3 rats. With my girls, I only had to do it maybe once a week and it was still only about 30 by that point. Now with the new boys I'm noticing they poop a ton too! In 2 days the shelf they refuse to leave is littered with it. It wasn't that bad last night. I kind of hit my poop point when I saw Berkeley sitting all cute on my bed for a minute and when he moved there was about 8-10 raisins under him. That just doesn't seem normal or healthy. Should I be worried? I mean the new boys poop has a smell but so did all the boys when I got them home but wore off after a few days of a good diet. Berk's poop didn't smell but they never poop on my bed anymore except for this but it didn't smell. So can anyone tell me, is it just boys that do this and its normal? I know they eat more so clearly that equals more poop but THIS much?


that was far too many poops in one paragraph lol much like my boys...


----------



## Ratbag (Nov 30, 2013)

Lol!!;D

I don't know how much poo is normal but my three boys poo a lot too!


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Its just shocking! Lol my girls were so nice and clean, pooped a bit but in certain places. These guys poop everywhere and mass amounts. I'm trying to litter train them by putting the raisins in the box but by now, 3 days later, the box is almost more poop than litter. And its a huge box. This can't be normal haha I thought I could get away with a tiny hand broom and pan but, that's not working.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Lol...I have the same problem as you. I keep putting the poop in the box , they are not getting the hang of it at all..lol.(I think my boys are a little slow)hahha. They poop ALOT! My box seems full too.it must be a young rat thing.


----------



## pip367622 (Feb 24, 2014)

Our two male Dumbos (nearly 12 weeks old) only poo in their litter tray) did that by day 4 of getting them, even if free roaming, they go back into cage to poo, then skuff their feet in the litter, and come back out to see us.....very clean, amazed at how quick they sorted that one out, but the back 2 nature litter said good for bedding, cage floor and litter tray, we kept it just for litter tray after day 2 as we made fleecy liners everywhere else, with a different bedding, that way it must be easier to know where to poo, plus more comfortable to sleep on paper or fleece than hard paper pellet litter stuff? Plus the fleece is easy to remove, clean cage daily, shake it out, throw fleece in wash and dries really quickly and so cheap too compared to the litter back 2nature stuff, which is £7-9 per bag and lasts 2/3 weeks. 

Just a thought, hope this helps. Fleece was a winner for us anyhow, and they free roam daily, and have a box with loose contents to dig in then. 

Pip x


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

You must have way smarter rats than mine..lol. I use fleece all over and did use carefresh bedding as litter but switched to just paper tiwels with the grate over the pan. They just dont get it. Maybe I should try pellet litter?but that scares me, I dont want them to eat it. I put the poo in the box. What else can I do to get them to go in the box? They climb all over the litter pan, they just won't go in it...lol go figure.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Rofl!


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

My boys go half in their litter pan, half on the top shelf where their favourite hammock is. I spot clean the stray poos everyday. I just throw them in the litter pan.


----------



## Cloud (Jan 16, 2011)

Omg I thought it was just mine that pooped that much! I have two boys.... About 2yrs old now and they're just constant eat/poop eat/poop eat/poop!!! It's insane! I once left them on the floor with the top half of the cage over them one day while cleaning out the bottom cage in the shower, came back after 10mins and they had pooped about 15-20 between them!! How is it even possible??? O_O


----------



## threelittleratties (May 7, 2013)

Sometimes if you clean the cage they go on a Poo/Pee rampage trying to bring their scent back and reclaim their "territory"


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh you think I'm joking DustyRat, I'm not, I will bury you in ratty poop! Lol no but really, I do use fleece now. I always used bedding before I got the DFN and can't use bedding anymore. So its real easy to clean up the poops each night and pop them in the box but they don't seem to get it. Granted, they have been allowed to poop anywhere for a long while. As for scent marking, I clean the fleece liners separate from the hammocks so they always have their own smell in the cage. I really don't think its a scent marking thing. None of my boys poop on my bed anymore, so Berkeley pooping 10 raisins on my bed within 2 minutes is a little weird.


----------



## Persian_boy (Mar 16, 2014)

Lol, that's awesome. Well at least you can rule out constipation! If you were really interested (like really), you could just get a fecal sample from each of them and find out if their poops indicate parasites or anything abnormal. I would have to agree that that is a lot of poop. But I wouldn't be alarmed. Better out than in, right? Also, do you let your boys free roam? They could be hoarding food somewhere and just pigging out when you're not looking. Ours do that. But they are only 7mo and pump out 5-6 a day.


----------



## Nobady (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm not alone! I have two males and they poop a lot too! I suspect most of it is from one of them rather then both of them, because he feels the need to poop everywhere outside of the cage too! It's so annoying, but honestly I'd rather him poop then pee constantly on me >_<


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

I dont think its anything to worry about like parasites; no way they could have contracted them. Besides the insane amount of pooping, they seem perfectly healthy and the poop looks completely normal so maybe they are just natural poop machines. Or I'm just not used to it since I've always had girls and used bedding. Who knows. When Brody left 10 in one spot on my bed, that was really strange and kind of worrisome but he hasn't done it since so I don't know. I just did a deep clean last night and already there are 30 poops from last night and today haha about 10 each boy. Its craziness.


----------

